# souris usb sous mac os x 10.6.8



## E-Law (12 Septembre 2011)

bonjour a tous je suis tout nouveau sur ce forum et il n y'a pas que ca je viens de m'offrir un macbook pro 15 pouce i7, alors mon switch du windows au mac se passe très bien seulement... je n'arrive pas a faire marcher ma souris usb.
je vous explique plus en détails, alors après la réception de la bête je connecte une souris usb que j'utilisais avec mon ancien pc ; elle marche tout se passe bien. Apres redémarrage de la machine la souris étant toujours connectées seulement je n'arrive plus a bouger le curseur de la souris. je déconnecte reconnecte en vain alors je sors 4 autres souris usb de mon tiroir  2 d'entres elles sont compatible mais ne sont pas très utiles parcequelles sont endommagées, c'est  pour cette raison qu'elles sont dans le tiroir...
je décide donc de moffrir une belle souris usb qui sera compatible avec mon mac ; pour en etre sure j'emmène mon mac en direction de mon fournisseur . jen teste quelques une (souris) et je trouve celle qui me convient.
je rentre a la maison tout content de mon achat et après quelques heures je déconnecte et reconnecte la souris pour je ne c plus quelle raison et hop elle me fait le coup de la première souris c'est à dire qu'elle s'allume sans réponse du curseur ni des bouton de la souris 
je v sur : pomme>a propos de ce mac>plus d'infos> materiel > Usb.  
je trouve que les périphériques usb sont bien present et que sur l'un des deux est ecrit usb optical mouse ce qui veut dire que la souris est bien détectée.
 alors a votre avis qu'est ce qui empêcherait son fonctionnement? qu'est ce que je dois faire?
je vous remercie d'avance pour votre aide en espérant faire de même a l'avenir.


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Septembre 2011)

Dans "préférences système -> souris, tu vois quoi ? Tu as essayé de réinitialiser le SMC de ton Mac, dès fois que ça serait un problème électrique ?


----------



## E-Law (12 Septembre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Dans "préférences système -> souris, tu vois quoi ?



aucune souris détecté mais c'est parce que c'est une souris usb et non bluetooth je crois.

non j'ai pas essayer  de  réinitialiser le SMC et je ne crois pas que ce soit un problème électrique puisque la souris s 'allume normalement mais sans réaction sur mon mac


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Septembre 2011)

E-Law a dit:


> aucune souris détecté mais c'est parce que c'est une souris usb et non bluetooth je crois.



Pas du tout, les souris USB apparaissent bien aussi lorsque ça fonctionne normalement !

Voilà ce que ça donne chez moi (où, pour l'occasion, j'ai remplacé ma Mighty Mouse USB par une souris PC "lambda" trois boutons/molette), USB aussi.


----------



## E-Law (12 Septembre 2011)

effectivement ça me donne la même chose maintenant ,pourtant tout a l'heure c'étais pas le cas mais en tout cas mon problème de souris persiste  et j'ai beau me gratter la tête je trouve mon problème bizarre.

 Je tiens a rajouter qu'après plusieurs branchement et débranchement de la souris en recherchant en même temps sur  le système oS x auquel je ne suis pas encore habituer la souris a finis par marcher je ne c comment le temps dune soirée puis le lendemain après extinction du mac le problème revient ... 

j'allume á l'instant un pc pour tester la souris elle marche nickel (juste pour être sure que le problème ne vient pas de lá)
j'espère vraiment trouver une solution dans ce forum qui est mon dernier recour après avoir chercher sur google.
 en tut cas merci a toi pascal 77 pour ton aide et ta disponibilité


----------

